# under counter mount coffeemaker for 25RSS



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

I know someone on here had pictures of how they mounted a coffeemaker under the cabinet, over the kitchen sink. In the 25RSS model, I don't think there's room to do that, unless I can relocate the stereo/CD player that it came with. I get nervous about playing with that since it is hooked in to speakers in the ceiling.

Guess I'll have to go with a coffeemaker to put on my counter instead!! Oh, well, not too much of a sacrifice, is it?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I still use a old stovetop perkalator type when I go camping. This way, whether I am in the Outback, or tent camping, I can put the coffee on Cooktop, Coleman stove, or open fire. Of course, my wife wants to get a coffee maker for the camper, but I am holding out as long as possible.









Tim


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Same here HCH,

We have one of those old time aluminum percolators. We simply fill it up & dunk 4-5 coffee singles packets (like a tea bag) in there & boil to the strength we need. It doesn't even perk. I made coffee outside this last weekend up in the mountains before my wife got up and the neighbors & I had it all drank before she got any. I quickly rebounded by making a 'fresh' pot for her along with her favorite flavored creamer. Another crisis avoided!!

You know what they say, "A happy wife is a happy life"

TM4


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

we have a regular coffee pot....when the coffee is done I just put it in a crafe and put the coffee maker away...then the coffee can be where ever we want it.

KIm


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

We bought one of the new Coleman stovetop drip coffee makers. You set it over a burner. It takes about 10 minutes for 8 cups.

Walter


----------



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

I know several people who take a French press camping. Say it's the best cofee you can make.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Same here KIM...
Stainless steel percolator, then into the carafe.
I have a French Press too, but I like the perc better.


----------

